# Perl5.30.2: No such file or directory, when installing from potrs



## freefly (Apr 2, 2020)

I am followed 








						Chapter 4. Installing Applications: Packages and Ports
					

FreeBSD provides two complementary technologies for installing third-party software: the FreeBSD Ports Collection, for installing from source, and packages, for installing from pre-built binaries




					www.freebsd.org
				




and used procedure 4.2 (subversion method) to update ports.  I have tried to install zsh from ports and I get the following error. Can someone please tell me what is going on ?

```
===>   zsh-5.8 depends on package: libiconv>=1.14_11 - found
===>   zsh-5.8 depends on package: autoconf>=2.69 - not found
===>   autoconf-2.69_3 depends on executable: gm4 - not found
===>   m4-1.4.18_1,1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/makeinfo - not found
===>   texinfo-6.7_2,1 depends on executable: help2man - not found
===>   help2man-1.47.13 depends on package: p5-Locale-gettext>=0 - not found
===>   p5-Locale-gettext-1.07 depends on executable: msgfmt - found
===>   p5-Locale-gettext-1.07 depends on package: perl5>=5.30.r1<5.31 - found
===>   p5-Locale-gettext-1.07 depends on shared library: libintl.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libintl.so)
===>  Configuring for p5-Locale-gettext-1.07
env: /usr/local/bin/perl5.30.2: No such file or directory
*** Error code 127

Stop.
make[9]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[8]: stopped in /usr/ports/misc/help2man
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[7]: stopped in /usr/ports/misc/help2man
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[6]: stopped in /usr/ports/print/texinfo
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[5]: stopped in /usr/ports/print/texinfo
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[4]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/m4
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/m4
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/autoconf
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/shells/zsh
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/shells/zsh
```


----------



## getopt (Apr 2, 2020)

Use a build utility like ports-mgmt/portmaster or ports-mgmt/synth for building ports. They are taking care of dependencies which are prerequisites for building a port.

Otherwise you have to build any port which was not found as prerequisite manually first.


----------



## freefly (Apr 2, 2020)

Thank you. I will try that way.


----------

